# manchester area bored to death......



## dexlegalmurder (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there....even though i smile,i havnt much to smile about.....I was on dexedrine for twelve years,on doses off two hundred mg a day,and valium for 10 years 30 mg a day,they stopped my scripts in august.Ive fell apart since they stopped self medicating with speed/sleeping pills.My mother and nan recently died,my friends all live in london,and i feel so ill.I havnt even got a gp/all this so called help for us is nowhere to be seen in manchester,nobody wants to know,i feel like ending everything......everything is to much now....anyway want to meet mates in manchester who are genuine and a good laugh...im 35 so leave me a e mail cheers


----------



## Spion (Nov 17, 2008)

Mate, have you posted on the health, relationships, sexuality forum on Urban? Here's a link. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=35

You should find more people there who are able to discuss these issues


----------



## moose (Nov 17, 2008)

Where abouts are you in Manc?


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't help you with the Manchester stuff (though I wonder if, since all your friends are in London, you are able to move down here?) but you'll probably find people here with similar experiences of prescription drugs and coming off them if you post in the drugs or health forums about that. Good luck and if you're having serious suicidal thoughts please call the Samaritans or find some other way of getting in touch with helpful people


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Spion said:


> Mate, have you posted on the health, relationships, sexuality forum on Urban? Here's a link. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=35
> 
> You should find more people there who are able to discuss these issues



good advice... dont do anything stupid...


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Nov 25, 2008)

anyone know if the op is ok??


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Never returned after the 1st post.

Even to lurk


----------



## dexlegalmurder (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello people,im still here....just. Thanks for replying i didnt think anybody would.Its so hard to stop using as i live in wythenshawe in manchester which is a big drugs area. I know drugs are everywhere but.....I still havnt been able to get a doctor ok thanks people...


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2008)

If you can't get a doctor, and you want to be seen by a healthcare practitioner who can help, try here:

Wythenshawe Forum Walk-In Centre,
Simonsway,
Wythenshawe,
Manchester,
Greater Manchester,
M22 5RX

Telephone:
0161 4353694

You don't need an appointment, just walk in Monday to Friday: 8am - 5.30pm, Weekend & all Bank Holidays: 8am-8.30pm. 

There's specific drug-related help here:

New Start Alderman Downward House, 1st Floor, The Birtles, Civic Centre, Wythenshawe, M22 5RF. 0161 498 0615. Offer a service to anyone over 17 who have drug related problems. Non-prescribing service, provide day care service, nurse led needle exchange, diversion from custody scheme, employment and education link, families and partners support group. Drop-In Mon-Fri, 10am-4pm. Advice 9am–5pm - Sat.10am – 2pm. 

Start with them and see how you go


----------

